# my latest creation



## Duster (Oct 27, 2011)

here are my latest labels, now I just need to find the time to get em out of carboys and into bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellent job! Those are some of the finest labels I've seen.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you mean to spell *Private* Reserve wrong on the first 1? Great labels!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 27, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## Redtrk (Oct 27, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Did you mean to spell *Private* Reserve wrong on the first 1? Great labels!



I wondered that myself but I love the labels. They look great!


----------



## LabelValue (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow...beautiful labels! I especially love the 2nd. Great work!


----------



## robie (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! Someone is very creative. What package do you use to make create these labels?


----------



## jtstar (Oct 28, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing Robie great job on the labels


----------



## Duster (Oct 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Did you mean to spell *Private* Reserve wrong on the first 1? Great labels!



 I'm Glad I ran the Proofs past you all before printing.
Thanks Guys


----------



## Duster (Oct 28, 2011)

robie said:


> Wow! Someone is very creative. What package do you use to make create these labels?



I use a Program called Microsoft Picture It! 9. it's very similar to Photoshop but a little easier to use IMO


----------

